# Family Driving you crazy?



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

then make yourself an asylum Head cage! 13 Ghosts style.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome video, Allen! Stuff gets greater each time!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Allen! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

Excellent as always, i can think of a few uses for one of these.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Cool Allen. I love repurposing things. Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

def. gonna make a couple for my psycho clowns, i beleive this vid to be up there with the corpesing vid.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Another excellent tutorial - thanks Allen


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Allen, it came out great! Luckily I don't have to build one, they let me keep mine when I was released.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another great How-to Allen. Thanks


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i did one, added to many bars on side, needs a better painting and some antiquie gel and it is done, though i need a bigger frame to fit my head in with a mask. but i learned with this one


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the ghosts from that movie. The Jackal was especially good.
Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Great gift idea for christmas.........


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Great work Allen.....as always! lookin foward to the next masterpiece!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Another great Project Allen


----------

